# setSize()



## BlubBlub (10. Jun 2009)

hi, ich hab da mal ne frage und zwar, habe ich ein Frame erzeugt und in dieses 
Frame hab ich oben ein Panel eingefügt, in der mitte eine Canvas und unten wieder ein Panel.

dem obersten panel füg ich ein Label ein mit dem Text "Versuche" hinzu.
der Canvas füg ich ein Bild also eine gif. datei , wo ein katapult drauf ist, hinzu.
im untersten panel füg ich ein JTextFiel und einen JButton ein. 

das gesamte frame soll eine größe von 1000 x 600 haben und soll nicht veränderbar sein,
das heißt ich hab setSize(1000, 600) gesetzt und setResizable(false).

Mein Problem:
nun will ich, dass die beiden panels die kleinste max. größe haben, also nur die größe die sie benötigen, so dass der button und das textfield ihre standardgröße haben und von ihnen die größe des panels abhängt.

das Canvas soll dann den größten teil des frames ausfüllen. 

ich meine ich hätte mal in einem java buch gelesen das es dafür eine methode gebe, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher und ich find auch grad nichts im internet, weiß da jemand vielleich was, oder kann mir da helfen?


----------



## Marco13 (10. Jun 2009)

BorderLayout, Panels in NORTH und SOUTH, Canvas in CENTER


----------



## BlubBlub (10. Jun 2009)

jau cool das klappt, danke. ich hatte das mit getContentPane().setLayout(new BoxLayout(getContentPane(), BoxLayout.Y_AXIS)); versucht aber da hat er mir das immer in drei gleich große abschnitte geteilt.


----------

